# speculare o contrario?



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

In coppia: meglio uguali o diversi?
Non ci sono formule né regole per stabilire come deve essere la coppia perfetta, cioè se speculare o complementare. Ogni abbinamento ha le sue caratteristiche che possono farla durare


  - Da un lato ci sono i “simili”: stessi gusti, stesse idee, stesso modo di considerare la vita e di vivere l’amore, stessi hobby. Tanto che sembrano la fotocopia l’uno dell’altra. La relazione dovrebbe essere facile, in quanto sono eliminati in partenza molti motivi di contrasto. 
 Dall’altro lato i “contrari”, che in comune hanno poco o niente, apparentemente male assortiti ma, in pratica, complementari. Nel loro caso è più difficile: come fanno a conciliare esigenze, desideri, aspirazioni, sogni e tempo libero?
Sia le coppie di simili, sia quelle di contrari possono comunque essere riuscite o mal riuscite, felici o infelici, solide o instabili. 

 Vediamo i vantaggi e gli svantaggi caso per caso. 

I SIMILI

I vantaggi
 All’inizio della relazione hanno meno difficoltà ad andare d’accordo, perché per loro è semplicissimo trovare alla svelta l’intesa, almeno sui temi fondamentali. Non litigano per la scelta dell’arredamento, la destinazione del fine settimana o la meta delle vacanze estive, l’ideologia politica o religiosa, il programma da guardare in televisione o gli amici da invitare a cena. 

 Non cercano di cambiare per farsi reciprocamente piacere, si rispecchiano l’uno nell’altro, non hanno argomenti o persone da evitare per non litigare. 

Gli svantaggi
 A lungo andare rischiano di diventare scontati, di intavolare ragionamenti risaputi e fare affermazioni prevedibili: l’affinità di gusti e opinioni non permette il confronto. 
 Non discutono abbastanza tra loro, hanno uno scarso scambio di punti di vista e stare insieme può diventare noioso. 

 Trovarsi sempre d’accordo su ogni argomento non aiuta nemmeno a riflettere sul proprio modo di pensare e di comportarsi, quindi a maturare come persona e come membro della coppia: spinge anzi a convincersi di essere sempre nel giusto. La monotonia è ancora più in agguato se i due hanno in comune anche il (posto di) lavoro: la gestione di un’attività commerciale, per esempio, ma anche uno studio professionale o l’ufficio nella stessa ditta che, a seconda dei casi, possono dare assuefazione o scatenare la competitività. 

 Un altro pericolo è costituito dal muro contro muro: entrambi si irrigidiscono sulle proprie posizioni, tanto che litigare è quasi come scontrarsi con se stessi. Non a caso, un uomo e una donna entrano in crisi quando hanno troppi interessi in comune e portano a termine insieme un mucchio di impegni. 

I CONTRARI

I vantaggi
 La competitività, vissuta e gestita positivamente, costituisce un elemento essenziale in qualunque rapporto d’amore e le differenze tra i partner sono necessarie per mantenere sempre vivace il legame. Quando appartengono a mondi diversi, hanno origini culturali e un temperamento dissimile, anche a distanza di tempo, ognuno dei partner non perde il piacere di scoprire aspetti nuovi nell’altro, che è complementare a lui e lo aiuta a sopperire, rimediare, correggere e colmare le sue inevitabili lacune. 

 Non mancano mai gli spunti per il dialogo e il confronto, gli stimoli per riflettere e migliorarsi, la curiosità di approfondire la conoscenza reciproca, per sfruttare al meglio i contrasti, completandosi a vicenda. 
L’impresa non è semplice, ma se nonostante la natura e le qualità discordanti di lui e lei possiedono l’attitudine a puntare al benessere e alla serenità, se sono disposti a discutere questa loro disuguaglianza e cercare una mediazione, quasi automaticamente acquisiscono la capacità di trovare l’accordo. 

Gli svantaggi
 Si rischia di non avere momenti di scambio autentico se ciascuno dei due dà eccessivo rilievo alle proprie caratteristiche: in questo caso occorre che entrambi i partner lo riconoscano, facciano un piccolo passo indietro e accettino di venirsi incontro. 

 Se l’operazione fallisce bisogna fare leva sui punti di forza del rapporto, puntare tutto sui momenti di intesa che lo hanno fatto nascere e possono rafforzarlo: la condivisione di emozioni intense, la componente sessuale, il senso di sicurezza che l’altro offre, il piacere di stare con i figli. Un altro rischio è costituito dalla schematizzazione dei ruoli: all’inizio, per esempio, il legame regge perché lui è protettivo e paterno e lei fragile, ma in seguito può sentirsi intrappolato. Per vivere insieme e d’accordo è necessario mediare, ma non è facile e non sempre si è disposti a cedere. 

 Alcune delle bombe a orologeria che potrebbero far saltare in aria la coppia? La differenza di età troppo marcata, il diverso credo religioso, le origini sociali e culturali, uno o entrambi i suoceri importuni e invadenti, un ex partner ficcanaso, i figli gelosi dell’altro, il rapporto a distanza e così via.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

noi così contrari da rendere a volte incomprensibile una unione così forte


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

noi contrari ma simili.
ma anche no, boh


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

c'è anche da dire che uno simile a me non credo che lo sopporterei:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

a chi lo dici:singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2014)

Noi siamo giorno e notte, mai d'accordo su niente. Coppie cosi' durano finche' uno dei due "cede" per adattarsi all'altro. Ma non puo' durare per sempre. Per noi, e' stata lei e, ora, non ne puo' piu' e scoppiano liti furibonde anche per cazzate. Da un po' ho iniziato a "cedere" io, ma non so se sono ancora in tempo...Lo spero


----------

